# Newbie help: Brightest bulb for 4D Maglite?



## zeez (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry if this question has been asked before, but I'm new here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I have several 4D Maglites. What's the brightest bulb I can use in them? I still want to just use regular D batteries, not lithiums or anything.


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 18, 2005)

Proabably the simpilist way to boast the brightness is to put a 3 cell mag bulb into a 4 cell mag, you will get whiter and brighter light, at the expense of bulb life, but a 2 pack of bulbs is only about 2.49 anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Edit: where are my manners? Welcome of CPF! Hang onto your wallet!


----------



## KevinL (Mar 18, 2005)

Probably the Pelican Big D alkaline bulb, at 8 watts, or the Pelican Big D rechargeable bulb at 11W. The latter is meant for their rechargeable light but should work just fine on 6V D cells since they can supply the required current. Either way, you're in for a treat.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif those bulbs are INCREDIBLY bright!

http://www.batterystation.com - ask for the Pelican Big D bulb.


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 18, 2005)

I have ordered a Pelican Nemo 4C bulb I will try out on in a 4D Mag with Alkalines. This bulb is rated 112 lumens and is designed to be run on 4 Alkalines. The Big D bulbs are designed to be run on 6 cells. However, I have ordered the Big D bulbs as well, so I will try those too and compare them to the Nemo.

Sigbjoern


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 18, 2005)

The Mag-Num Star bulb isnt too bad itself, and it throws a very tight beam.


----------



## Mark2 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have tested the Big D alkaline bulb in a Mag 6D, there is no visible difference in brightness compared to the Magnum-Star Xenon bulb. I will test again with brand-new batteries later, maybe there's a difference with new cells.


----------



## bole64 (Mar 18, 2005)

you could just put in the SF P61 LA into it. That requires a little work, but it still runs on Ds. Easy enough to do.


----------



## TornadoKat (Mar 25, 2005)

what kind of life can you expect from dropping a common 3 cell bulb in a 4 cell light? using alkalines or NiMH.. anyone know?


----------



## AW (Mar 26, 2005)

I got one hour ( life ) from a 4D krypton running on 6 NiMH cells.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 26, 2005)

If you have alkalines, the 3 cell bulb will run for hours and hours (at least 2-3 battery packs). Only with rechargeables will you get significantly less life. It's the best value for good lumens and throw. 

AW, 

Any time I try the equivalent of a 2 cell bulb with 3 good cells, I get 15 minutes or less. Sometimes just a flash.


----------



## mateen (Mar 26, 2005)

I use the 3 cell Magnum Star in my 3D Mag and it works fine for what I need - very very bright, and still works as a club...


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 26, 2005)

IIRC, the 3 cell Magnum in a 4 cell light was bad. Very short lived. But, I liked the 3 cell bulb in a 4 cell light more than the Magnum with standard drive (3 on 3).


----------



## Lightwave (Mar 29, 2005)

I run 5 alkaline C cells in my 4D with a 4 cell Mag krypton bulb. Its brighter than stock, but (hopefully) not too much overvoltage for the bulb. I use a cardboard tube as a spacer - it came from the roll of film used by my fax machine, and is the perfect diameter and length. You could also use a lenght of PVC pipe. I also replaced the lens with a UCL from Flashlightlens.com; its supposed to allow 8% more light to exit the flashlight.


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 29, 2005)

Got my bulbs today so I did a little shoot out.

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
Contenders and results:
Bulb: Result (1-10 where 10 is best):
1. Standard Mag 4D bulb 3 - Dim
2. Mag 3D bulb run with 4 cells 5 - Second brightest but still dim compared to the brightest
3. Pelican Big D SLA 11 W 1 - The dimmest of them all, no surprise since it should be run with 6 cells.
4. Pelican Nemo 4C 3 - Dim and disappointing, was expecting it to beat standard Mag. 
Large hotspot so maybe not a good fit for the Mag reflector.
5. No-name 5.5 V 1 A 2 - Dim
6. Pelican Big Ed Rechargeable (4.8V 1.6A) 10 - Very bright, big surprise!
</pre><hr />

All tests were performed with fresh Alkalines and by using two lights for side by side comparision.

I could not belive my eyes when I turned on the Big Ed setup, none of the other setups could compare in throw. It even outthrew my FM Stinger mod with TL-3 bulb, and was comparable in throw with Big D SLA on 6 NiMHs with FM 3" head and with FM Stinger mod with CA 1499.

The only downside is that it will suck your batteries empty pretty fast, unless you invest in rechargeables. 

Edit:
I would not recommend using a Mag 3 cell bulb with 4 cells, I just instantflashed a bulb.

Sigbjoern


----------



## TornadoKat (Mar 30, 2005)

Very interesting test lurv! thanks for the effort /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Did you test or do you think the Mag 4D stock reflector handle the heat from that Big Ed Rechargeable bulb for an extended run? 

Where do people get better reflectors for Mags? I keep reading about group buys... is the only way to buy in quantities from a manufacturer like Carley, or are there sites that sell singles?

I've been looking at my Mags and wondering how I want to mod them... I read the thread about cutting off the back end of MR16 bulbs and using that as a reflector.


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 30, 2005)

The stock reflector should handle the heat from the Big Ed Rechargeable bulb.

The upgraded reflectors are custom made, so group buys are the way to get them right now. Light-Edge.com has started selling WA bulbs, so maybe he will stock reflectors also later on?

After months of reflector dryspell, now is a good time to get reflectors (better to buy now than to regret later when the next dryspell is here):

Litho123 is currently selling Carleys in B/S/T:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=929505&page=1&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1
These are camless, get one while you can, very limited quantity left.

Fivemega's smooth cammed exact replacement:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=groupbuy&Number=906043&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1
There will be LOP version later on.

Waion is working on getting some reflectors for sale:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=MODS&Number=891980&page=1&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

I think I have seen someone using cut off MR-16 reflectors, but cannot find the link right now. Or you can use the complete MR-16 bulb as done in Ginseng's Polaris project:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=groupbuy&Number=861654&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

Sigbjoern


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry for digging up this old thread but it's so close to what I'm looking for.
Did anyone try the Big Ed bulb with four nimh's? (C-Cells). How does it compare to the stock 3D bulb driven on four nimh's?
I'm running a mag 3D with four nimh c-cells and a more powerfull bulb wouldn't hurt...

Chrisse


----------



## rick88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, tried the #3754 Big Ed Rechargeable on 4 nimh's. Definitely noticeably brighter than the 3D Mag krypton on the same batteries. (More noticeable than going from the stock 4D to overdriven 3D bulb) Plus you're running it at spec voltage, so it should last much longer than the overdriven 3D bulb. 

The #3754 package comes with a backup bulb that's about as bright as the stock Mag 4D.


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm, that sounds good, and I can get this pack in Germany, seems like I found the way to make the 3D really usefull...

Thanks a lot, Chrisse


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 1, 2005)

Any idea if the Big Ed bulb would work on a BS Responder 4AA? I'd like to also use 4 AA NiMhs with it.

If not, any suggestions for a bulb? (Stock xenon bulb is crummy). I had been using a Mag Magnum Star 3 cell bulb, but instaflashed it with "warm off the charger" MiMhs.


----------



## rick88 (Jul 1, 2005)

It'll work with decent nimh's. I just transferred the bulb to a 4AA lantern-type light and it works fine with 4 AA 2100 Energizer nimh's. Very dim with alkalines, so definitely use nimh. It's thinner and looks to be just as tall as a Mag krypton bulb, so should fit in. 

O, the responder is pretty small!. I assume the reflector touches the bulb's metal flange. On my lantern light the refector is a good 3mm away from the bulb and the curved lens is at least 10mm away so didn't notice any heat damage at all, but can't tell how hot it'll make the refector & lens in the Responder. Only gets warm in my Mag, but has lots more space. If you try it in a small light, suggest u watch/touch it to make sure it doesnt't get too hot. I think the common rule of thumb here is 10W before heat damage, so this bulb should be OK, even in a small light.


----------



## litho123 (Jul 2, 2005)

One of the brightest bulbs to drop in your 4D light is a potted 1166. Using 4 3AA-D holders you can run it using 10 or 11 AA nimh batts.

I think I can scrounge enought parts to put another Mag66 kit together for you...if you're interested. I'll send you a PM when I return on the 11th.

You get almost an hour of runtime with this configuration.


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks, Rick, for the info.


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 2, 2005)

Litho, thanks. Unfortunately I'm not sure you where talking to me, but the original post is months old and just like me the original poster wanted to stick with bigger cells. 
For me all this work with superbulbs, 3aa to D's and so on isn't justified for the use this light is going to see. Anyway, my Mag is a 3D that I'm running with four c-cells, so your approach wouldn't work. 

Chrisse


----------

